

The $100 MVP - maderalabs
https://medium.com/@jwd2a/the-100-mvp-57b30de18c67

======
AstroJetson
So I was excited, I have this very need and was going to load up a chat
server. But there already is a site, great, and I'll use that (I'm into not
reinventing the wheel) instead of investing my time (at more than $5/hour).

Sadly it's a landing page. I agree, it's not really an MVP, it's a landing
page that should say "Coming soon". I have some leftover AOL "Under
Construction" gifs I can send you.

After I go set my chat server up.....

------
eonw
As others have pointed out, this is a pretty misleading headline, there is no
MVP at all. just a silly landing page to gauge interest.

Maybe this is why we have so many useless start-ups? some guy makes a landing
page, sends it to his friends, they sign up cause they feel obligated to, he
robs his parents investment accounts, calls then 'angels' and away we go....

------
mod
Factoring in your time, this is more like an $1100+ MVP. That's great if your
idea is pure software with < 10 hours of development time.

My laundry-list of MVPs includes many that just can't be done in less than 80+
man-hours, and would need actual design work as well, because there's actually
different views involved in the application.

------
cmiller1
Just out of personal curiosity, I would love to see the Fiverr supplied logo
that he rejected to see how bad it really was.

------
jonalexr
Hm, the landing page states "No signup, no registration." yet the popup once
clicking "Create a Room Now" prompts you with "Sign up to know when we
launch:"

Might be better to revise the copy to reflect it.

------
hackerboos
I've always been interested in the "landing-page-no-product" way of validating
an idea.

I'd like to see a follow-up to it were the product was made and those clients
that signed up originally were still around for it.

------
romanovcode
I don't think you can count this as MVP since it doesn't do anything thus it's
not really a "product".

~~~
mesozoic
Maybe it's a minimum viable promotion.

